# Pulled Sugar for Dummies



## chefron

Is there a resource out there (book, video) that details pulling sugar for the completely inept? Is it really true that I'm going to lose all my fingerprints handling this stuff? I'd like to play with it at home when I get off work; where can I buy the items necessary for pulled sugar? 

Also, how practical is pulled sugar really? I mean, in terms of professional skill, is it an essential part of the craft of the pastry chef or is it merely an aside that is rarely used in a professional setting?


----------



## m brown

granulated sugar 
water 
acid
those are the basic ingredients
boil to a temp of hard ball
pour out on lightly oiled surface
work with a bench scraper
when cool enough to handle with rubber gloves
pull to a satiny shine
under heat lamp pull shapes and cool 
Notter, look up this name, he and wife are best I have seen. They have books and classes.
Also, try Paris Gourmet, they have sugars with stablizers for pullling, pouring and forming. 
this is tricky stuff, I suggest a class or two with someone who knows their stuff.
good luck


----------



## cakerookie

Well M Brown covered most of what you need. As far as books go there are several The Professional Pastry Chef and The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef both by Bo Friberg. As far as it being a necessary part of a pastry chefs repotoire I don't know. Ewald Notter has one but the book is about $100.00.Most chefs do not take the time to learn this art because it takes years just to become proficient at it. Then you have to consider Isomalt or granulated sugar? I can post a recipe for the pulled sugar but it is using granulated sugar not Isomalt. Here is an equipment run down for:

1). A Professional Candy Thermometer. (The most important piece of equip!)
2). A stainless steel pot or copper pot.
3). A marble slab or silpat, or cookie sheet.(Marble and cookie sheet have to be greased with vegetable oil.)
4).A heat lamp 250 watts
5). A warming box
6). A metal spatula or metal dough cutter.
7). A hair dryer with a warm and cool setting
8). Rubber gloves. (You will get blisters from this stuff!)
9). A rubber bulb pump or air pump.(I use a bulb pump from an old blood pressure cuff.)
10). A metal or wooden tube. I use a metal tube. Make sure it will fit into the end of your rubber hose on your pump.
11). A pastry brush dedicated solely for sugar work!

I know I have left something out but don't know what it is. As far as purchasing the equipment I would make most of what you can because you can find most of it at hardware stores.

I can post the recipe for using granulated sugar I do not have one for Isomalt. You can also try Albert Usters or Chef Rubber.com if you would like to shop around.


----------



## panini

Good list. I would also add some source of flame for glueing. Small torch or alcohol burner. A pair of heavy scissors. Gloves are pretty cheap. Maybe some modeling clay. I use a pet hair dryer with cool air.


----------



## cakerookie

See I told you I left something out. Thanks Pan.


----------



## cakerookie

Well I promised it so here it is:

Boiled Sugar Recipe

32 oz (2 pounds granulated sugar)
16 oz (2 Cups water)
8 oz (1 Cup glucose or light corn syrup)
2 Level Teaspoons Cream of Tartar

Before starting fill your sink full of cold water.

Bring sugar and water to a boil over low heat stirring constantly until the sugar has dissolved. When the water comes to a boil stop stirring and do not stir anymore after this.Add your candy thermometer at this point.And raise the heat to medium.

With a pastry brush and and warm water constantly wash down the sides of the pan. This prevents sugar crystals from forming and getting into your sugar mixture. These crystals could cause your mixture to recrystallize later.

When the temperature reaches 285F add the glucose or light corn syrup and the cream of tartar dissolved in a tablespoon or two of water.Continue cooking to 305F.

Remove from the heat and allow the bubbles to subside then plunge your pan into the sink full of cold water for 10 seconds make sure the water comes half way up the sides of the pan. Dry the sides and bottom of the pan well after removing it from the sink do not want that water in your sugar mixture!

Now you can pour it out onto a greased marble slab or cookie sheet or silpat. Silpats do not have to be greased but I have found it is easier if they have a light coat of vegetable oil on them.

Begin turning the outer edges of the sugar toward the center of the mass.Continue doing this all the way around the edges and moving the sugar around this hastens cooling.As soon as the sugar is cool enough to handle pick it up and begin pulling it. As you pull double it and pull agian. I would not pull it more than 20 times as over pulling will cause recrystallization.The sugar will take on a silky sheen.

At this point you place it under your heat lamp until ready for use.

This recipe has gone through various developmental stages. Thanks to CHrose and Panini here on ChefTalk I have been able to continue to perfect this recipe cause those guys really know their sugar!


----------



## foodpump

If you're casting and want to use modeling dough, use Plasticene, available at art stores. Don't use the cheap kiddies stuff, it can't handle the heat. Also if there's a metal shop nearby, get yourself some 3/8 s/s square bars, in various lengths. These, combined with the plasticene will give you any shape you want. You can get the "bubble effect" by spraying/brushing 70%rubbing alcohol on to the casting mat before casting the sugar.

Casting is much more straightforward and less time consuming than pulling and blowing. This makes it ideal for larger pieces for bufffets, etc, on short notice.


----------



## cakerookie

Foodpump, whats this bubbling effect you are talking about. Sounds good. By 70% alcohol are you talking about regular rubbing alcohol? What about rum or vodka would that work?


----------



## foodpump

Regular rubbing alcohol, the stuff you get at a drugstore. Brush it or mist it on silicone paper or a sil-pat just before you cast. As the hot sugar hits it, the alcohol evaporates and the surrounding sugar bubbles up, neat effect.
Booze is maybe 40 % (or 80 proof in the US, don't ask me why...) and won't work, besides, rubbing alcohol is cheaper....


----------



## cakerookie

I totally agree with that. I am going to have to put that away in my notes and try it one day.


----------



## ducky

Stephane Glacier's book, Sucre d'Art is a good basic book on the subject. Lots of pictures and good basic info.

http://www.chipsbooks.com/sugarwks.htm


----------



## foodpump

I've got Fassbind's book, also a Swiss husband/wife team, called "Sugar Artikel" Good colour photos, and text in German, English, French, and Spanish. Don't have an airbrush, too expensive, but I've noticed that Wilton now has mini-spray bombs of food colouring....


----------



## cakerookie

Ewald and Susan Notter have one called "The Textbook of Sugar Pouring and Pulling" but it like everything else is expensive to about $100 from a bookstore in England off of E-Bay.


----------



## ducky

For an airbrush,check out some of the smaller Badger airbrushes. With the half off Michael's craft store coupon, mine ran $16. No compressor, works with canned air. Haven't tried it out yet, but got the tip from someone else that says Norman Love suggested them in a demo for working with colored cocoa butter.


----------



## panini

duck.
You will need a single action with a larger orifice for the cocoa butter, which yours probably is.
Use the can in small blasts. Longer sprays will make the can cold or freeze.
If you are looking at pumps, spend the extra money and get one with a holding tank. Much smoother action.


----------



## cakerookie

You can use a Wagner Power Painter to spray chocolate. I know this has nothing to do with cocoa butter. Use the power painter with an adjustable nozzle and make sure it has not been used for painting best buy it new. You can make templates and lay them over plates or something to make beautiful presentations. Just rattling on.


----------



## ducky

Wagner power painter is on my wish list.


----------



## cakerookie

ducky if you can get a hold of a copy of The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef or The Professional Pastry Chef it has a few good templates in it.


----------



## ducky

Cool!  Thanks! I need to go through all the craft stencils I own and see what I have to work with. I remember picking up some really cool large asian themed pieces at the last rubber stampers convention if I can remember where I put them.


----------



## sugarartist

In the recipe for pulled sugar, what is the purpose of the cream of tartar?

Thank you in advance to anyone that replies. This is my first posting.


----------



## cakerookie

The cream of tartar is an acid the reason it is used is to retard moisture. Sugar is hygroscopic which means it attracts moisture a taboo in sugar work. There are several acids you could use tartaric acid is the strongest, then the cream of tartar, you can also use vinegar, and ,lemon juice but it will cloud the sugar so stay away from it if possible. Are you using granulated or isomalt? Acids also help in keeping the sugar pliable for pulling. Hope I answered your question..


----------



## sugarartist

CakeRookie

Thanks. I really appreciate it. I am using isomalt.

I've decided to spend some time working with sugar and testing the variables for working with it.


----------



## cakerookie

SugarArtists I think you will find plenty of variables when it come to sugar.
1).Humidity
2).Moisture
3).Storage
4).Hot
5).Cold
But you are doing right.Best way to learn is to jump in and do it. Glad I could help.


----------



## panini

SugarArtist,
I just wanted to make sure you are not using the acid with isomalt, it's really not necessary.
I was just going to tell you what I told the crew about Tartaric Acid.
It comes from grapes.
When you boil sugar, the sucrose inverts into smaller molocules of fructose and glucose. This helps it to clear . You then need to boil it past the point where the fructose and glucose molecules won't meld/recombine back together. Crystalize. The tartaric acid is used because it makes it even more difficult for this to happen.
This is just how I understand it. HTH
pan


----------



## sugarartist

Panini and CakeRookie,

I really appreciate your comments. I am very familiar with Isomalt. It's what I taught myself to work with, but I have a project that I will need to have a better understanding of working with sugar.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## igannon

Is pulling and pouring sugar something that should be "played around with" at home, or should I look into taking a class first? Granted, there's always the danger of burning yourself, but is it something that needs to be learned with insturction, or experamentation?


----------



## cakerookie

Well I know I will get contridicted on this by someone. But you can experiment and work with it at home. Classes are great and will help you a lot if you have a school nearby that gives instruction in sugar work. It is both learned by experimentation and instruction its just however you want to procede. By one or both. I use to work with it a lot at home but was having to many tech problems so I have backed off of it for a while. If you want to learn it the best way is too get a recipe and the right equipment and go for it. You can do that while you are contemplating classes and such. Need any help I will be glad to help as I am sure everyone else here who does this will help.You are in the right place just hang with us...


----------



## mudbug

Igannon,

Every individual learns differently. With something like this, obviously hands on experience is necessary whether the instruction is from a book, video, or a class. If you have the opportunity to take a class, then by all means do so. It's good to have someone with experience who can provide feedback in real time.


----------



## ducky

If you're going to play at home, just be mindful of the distractions, people or phone, and keep a bowl of ice water nearby and ready. I haven't been doing pulled sugar but just doing candy I've learned to do it when no one else is around to distract me.


----------



## learner

does anyone know what i did wrong when i made candy canes. when i was done rolling them and twisting them together i let them sit and then a hour later they were compleatily flat.

I followed this reccipe

Ingredients
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
3/4 teaspoon peppermint extract
red food coloring
Instructions
Cook sugar, corn syrup, water, and cream of tartar to a very hard ball stage (use candy thermometer: 250 to 265 degrees F.). Remove from heat and add peppermint. Divide into two parts and add red coloring to one part and mix well. Pull pieces of each part to form ropes and twist red around the white to make candy canes.


----------



## chrose

Just offhand it sounds like you didn't allow it to cool properly. First off, after coloring did you mix the sugar on a slab to cool it enough to allow you to pull it? After cooling it did you pull and twist and work it enough to cool it evenly and work some air into it?
If you didn't then it sounds as if there was too much residual heat in it which would make them feel hard when you were done, but over a short period of time they would in fact collapse.


----------



## learner

ya I dont think i pulled and twisted long enough to evenly cool it
thanks for the advice


----------



## cakerookie

Tricky stuff that sugar work.............

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## learner

How do you cast sugar,and with what?


----------



## violetturtle

I am a baking and pastry student in Oregon. We just finished a week of pouring sugar. We used shapes cut into a neoprene mat and whatever else we could find in the bakery. We even used a long triangle shaped cake pan to make column supports. Our goal was to make a sugar showpiece that could support three different sized cakes. It was fun but there were quite a few burns in the class.


----------



## cakerookie

Use a regular boiled sugar recipe, but instead of pulling it pour it straight out of the pan into molds. Most chefs now a days use this technique because its a lot quicker than trying to learn the other techniques.
As far as casting mediums, well if it can stand the heat of the sugar use it. I have made molds out of playdough, expensive though because you cannot reuse it. Hobby stores sell stuff called Plasticene that works great. Cake pans work well too. You can use the metal strapping bands that come off shipping pallets. But they are difficult to bend into intricate shapes and requires soldering and all that other garbage. You can purchase silicon molds, expensive. Go to www.pastrychef.info you will find an article there that might help you.

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## learner

Please explain how you would use playdough and if its exspensive than why dont you make your own playdough, I make big batches of diffrent colors for my little brother.


----------



## fitness

Thanks for all the info sharing !

http://www.101cookingrecipes.com
http://www.desserts-recipes.com


----------



## cakerookie

Its not that its that expensive. Just hard to get the amounts required sometime to make certian molds. Using playdough for cast sugar is not hard at all. Use it the same way you would anyother material for this medium. If you can draw you can sketch out a design on a stiff piece of cardboard.Then lay the template on top of your rolled out playdough and use a hobby knife to cut out the shape. Its simple. If you ever have the chance pick up a copy of Bo Fribergs 'The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef' he explains in some detail the use of templates in casting sugar and even has a few templates that you can trace and use. But remember that building a sugar show piece is a lot like an engineer building a bridge. There is a lot of structural considerations involved with the larger pieces. You can purchase the materials to make the silicone molds but it is expensive, heck you can even by the molds but I forgot the web address. You are only limited by your imagination when it comes to sugar work. You just have to remember that any mold you use must be able to withstand the heat of the poured sugar without melting itself. Is there a specific task you are trying to accomplish? Its unfortunate that information on this is so limited on the web. Need a sugar society or something where research info on this can be gotten by anyone. Thought about it but don't know where to start.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## learner

Thanks for the Info,no,no specific task .Just asking for future references.I Am 16 And Have many years to prefect my cooking ability's.Just got interested in sugar work because its a challenge.I may try to make some molds In a week or so.but Do i let the play dough harden and then pour the sugar in or do i do it when its still soft. Once I am done with a project i Will post a picture Thanks Again.


----------



## sugardazed

Ok I'm very new to the sugar pulling/blowing and was starting to collect the items needed for it but I had some questions about it. When wanting to color the sugar for pulling when do you add the coloring and how? I read on then net something about adding it later in the process mixed with 95% alcohol... I wasn't really sure if this was for that particular receipe or was a standard practice. Also only thing that I see as far as starter things I can form are like roses and stuff. Anyone got a good site or know a place to get; I guess you can say Step by Step directions on how to make the other really nice items? I would very much love any help that I can get. Oh also anyone have an idea of how to make old fashion peppermint sticks? The ones that the sugar melts in your mouth.  

Thanks, Sugardazed.


----------



## foodpump

Be carefull with that playdough! If you read closely, most sugar pulling books say to use plasticine. A bit more expensive, and only obtainable in art stores. Why?
The cheapo playdoughs, while non-toxic, can not handle heat! Believe me, I found this out the hard way. They just melt like a candle when the hot sugar hits it. Plasticine stays put. 

Also, I found it very reasonable to trot off to a metal shop, where you can buy any type of metal. I got me some 3/8"x 3/8" Stainless steel bars cut in pairs of 4, 6, and 8 inches long. These bars, combined with tin cans and platicine, allow me to pretty much cast any 2 d shape I want. The bars also come in handy for nougat casting and other things as well.


----------



## cakerookie

I respectfully disagree foodpump Playdough will handle the heat use it all the time no problems.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## foodpump

O.K. Cakerookie, I'll take your word for it. To be honest, I've never used the "Playdoh" brand, but I've had disastorous results with the cheap imitation plasticines.


----------



## cakerookie

To be honest FP all this stuff is really debatable on any platform in the industry. What works for one may not work for the other. There are so many variables in sugar work until its unreal. I guess I am sounding kind of harsh today I don't mean too. Thats the reason I have been trying for almost a year to establish a website for this very thing. Just cannot seem to get it off the ground.Everyone that has questions about sugar work should go to www.pastrychef.info there is an article there that will give the beginner some great insight into sugar work everyone needs to check it out. Its written by one of my favorite chefs Martin Chiffers and no one can argue with his credentials.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## sugardazed

Can anyone tell me when I add the coloring and how? Like I asked in a previous post do I need to dilute the coloring with anything?


----------



## cakerookie

No dilution necessary! Add your coloring at around 280 F. What type coloring are you adding? You can use powdered, gel, or regular food coloring. Once you add the color do not stir just shake the pan gently to incorporate the color.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## ashleys

This information has all been wonderful and helped me get the first part of a school project done. But I have one very important question left. How do I _not_ ruin my pans? Do I just dissolve the think layer of sugar residue with hot water until it's gone?


----------



## cakerookie

Just fill the pan with water and bring it to a boil all the harden sugar will melt.


----------



## tinawenzel

My Mom took the Wilton Master course for pulled sugar and while there purchased a set of equipment to include a custom made box with heat lamp, silpat mats, etc. She has never used it due to lack of time and I'm just wondering if anyone knows where I could sell it? I currently have it listed on ebay under sugar pulling equipment. Thanks.


----------



## marzipan-doll

Hi all!
Can I jump in? I am a big fan of marzipan but I was always interested in sugar too. I don't think I have the time nowadays to take a professional class, but I'd love to try at home on my own. Just blowing some sugar balls for now. I looked pulled sugar up on Google and I found different recipes for it. I found the one that you guys posted on this thread, but also another one. I would like to know why this and why not the other. The other : 5 cups of sugar/ 1 cup and 2 tbsp of water/ 2tbsp and 1 tsp of vinegar. Temps and pulling is same as you described. So that one is not good? Educate me! Thank you in advance!
-Also if I get to the point of holding a hot sugar bubble on the end of my tube... Then what? I wait until it cools of before I take it down? Can you tell I am clueless?


----------



## kitagrl

Hi all!  I guess this is an old thread but I was searching for information on sugar work.

I have my own small cake decorating business and just started playing with isomalt this week and I love it and want more!

I have two questions for now....I ordered a pair of latex sugar gloves...how much does that protect your hands from burns?

Also....what is the difference between isomalt and real sugar, practically speaking?    Do they behave the same?  Do you pull them the same?  Is it mainly a difference in flavor?

Thanks so much!  This board looks interesting.


----------



## kitagrl

Edited...oops sorry


----------



## chefron

Kitagrl,

LOL! I began this thread 11 years ago! Today I have mostly mastered the craft!

The gloves protect the sugar from your hands and NOT the other way around! Endure the pain. You will survive. I go through maybe 6 pairs of gloves per session as they keep melting on me. The thing is I am so accustomed to the heat that I cannot tell when my gloves have melted until I suddenly see fingerprints on my pieces. I'll say to myself: "Hey, where the hell did that fingerprint come from?",  and that's when I discover that I have ruined yet another pair of gloves!

Isomalt is more resistant to humidity than regular sugar is so you can cook it to lower temperatures which means less pain for newbies. The more humid the environment you are working in the higher a temp you have to take the sugar... up to about 320-degrees. Sugar which is cooked to that high a temp is stronger and that means it is more difficult to pull. To make pulling easier, you have to work it at a hotter temperature. Isomalt is generally cooked to 300-degrees. That 20-degree difference can mean the difference between first and second-degree burns.


----------



## lagcreations

Chef Ron,

Thank you so much for describing the difference between isomalt and regular sugar. I have been trying to find the answer to this question for over a week. I currently have a shop making custom wedding cakes and would like to venture into more sugar work but could not find anyone that would sum up the differences. Thank you, thank you, thank you...


----------



## william gerber

A fellow pastry chef wants me to make pulled sugar flowers for wedding cakes. I want to know how much to charge him on a per rose basis. I don't work in his shop. Does anyone know how much to charge?

Thank you!

Vass


----------



## panini

It is strange to read posts I made 10 years ago.

Chef Gerber,

I usually like for a buddy to owe me for something.

We retail out at 18. To accounts/other chefs 7.50. with a minimum.

hth

pan


----------



## william gerber

Ha, TY! I'm curious to see if I can make a business out if it. I took a class with Stephane Glacier and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## chefedb

Many years ago I taught in a Food School in Ny. I was always in awe of my fellow instructors that did cocoa paintings and puloled sugar. It is an art to itself .There were no molds or isomalt, just sugar, water and paste color and a slab of marble and a lamp. The turned out products were amazing Guys like Joe Tarrantinno from the Plaza. Conrad Stengle from The Old Colony, Charlie Mengel from The Stork Club, Joe Lancianni from the Plaza  These guys were not pastry chefs, they wer True Artist. All of them had hands of steel , the extreme heat did not bother them.


----------



## markolenno

hello

my pulled sugar gets firm and hard, but then after some short time it gets very sticky. what's wrong?

I used this recipe:

1/4 cup + 1/2 Tb *water*

1 cup + 1/4 cup *sugar*

1/4 tsp *citric acid*

1/2 Tb *liquid color without alcohol*

320oF


----------



## boribabie

I have tried making pulled sugar. I boiled it as I was supposed to but when I poured onto the cookie sheet it never hardened.

It stayed liquidy. I don't know what I have done wrong. What do you suggest?  Thank you...


----------



## denis dubiard

having worked in the past with very skilled pastry chefs in my past. some very well respected in UK and in europe in the field of pull sugar. that is a skill that I have tried my finger onto. (love pain at start and enjoe the result after a lot of practice at home in the past and in professional kitchens during my spare time or lunch meal hours or after le coup de feu or afternoon.

that is a skill very nice and very hurtful at first. but can enhance a Sacher tourt very nicely or a plate of petit fours for the deco and the skill or even a simple leaf of green or twig a plate for a simple dessert plate.

as for the very skilled one seen so many wonders with the masters of those class. and even heard so many stories of clumsiness from airport to competitions. like a piece of scene of 2 Picocks birds in full display (Male) and one in trailing with deco on arrival at airport of nice for the show traveled from London. been smash in the Nice airport arrivals by the porter..

worked at the time and seen the piece brought before smashed. so sad. I felt so hurt for the master of that craft!....

D


----------



## denis dubiard

for your question what you are doing wrong is you should get thermometer and bring it to the right tempereture. use the right sugar is a must. and using some glucose syrop is as well. as for the sheet of paper the best one is some which has been elaborated with great success Silpat

as for ustensil you need heating lamps for the working.

the glucose give a nice shining when you pull it.


----------



## denis dubiard

if can't find a thermometer.

here what I have witness on my first encounter.

the guy was doing just flowers and leaf's.

he used his fingers and his eyes.

with a bowl of cold water.

1981/1982

that did mark me

as well as other stuff.


----------



## bobbi shorty

If you don't have an heat lamp. could you use a electrical stove and put on low temp and place the mat over top and heat the sugar that way?


----------



## le sugar man

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifHi my name is neil live in australia worked international in 5 star hotels ,


----------



## kimmer

By cooking to only 260 - 265 degrees, you made taffy, not hard candy.  Hard candy needs to reach at least 300 degrees.


----------



## le sugar man

tinawenzel said:


> My Mom took the Wilton Master course for pulled sugar and while there purchased a set of equipment to include a custom made box with heat lamp, silpat mats, etc. She has never used it due to lack of time and I'm just wondering if anyone knows where I could sell it? I currently have it listed on ebay under sugar pulling equipment. Thanks.


Hi Tina, Do you still have your mums sugar equipment for sale my name is neil I live in australia Gday  Iam a chef it is hard too find sugar equipment here my e mail address is [email protected] could you please let me know if you still have it I would pay for the shipping also cheers hope too here from you soon oh p.s if you have sold equipment would you know were to get the same then ta neil


----------



## ms doe

Hello....

   I have a question about the pulled sugar.  I make and decorate cakes professionally and have been doing this for about 20 years now.   I have never tried the pulled sugar for use on any of my cakes as of yet.

    My daughters getting married in late May of 2013and is having a beach wedding.  I am making her 5 tier wedding cake and want to do something unusual for it.   At the base of her round layer cake, I want to make some pulled sugar cresting waves that look like they are smashing into the bottom layer of her cake.

  Can someone tell me the best way to do this.........crashing waves....whitecaps and all!!  I will also have some pulled sugar boulders the waves will be crashing against.

     The rest of the cake will be decoraterd with white cholocate sea shells dusted in luster dust, and the cake will be dusted with ultra fine graham cracker crumbs for the sand.  I may also add a few soaring sea gulls made out of chololate as well.

SO IF ANYONE CAN GIVE ME SOME TIPS ON HOW TO MAKE THE WAVE, ID BE VERY GREATFUL!!

Until then...I guessIll just have to try it on my own....I do have a year to figure it out!!

Thank you very much!

Doe Campbell

Ms. Doe's Speciality Cakes

Goliad, Texas


----------



## dobzre

try bubble sugar stuck together in random locations (like jagged)


__
https://flic.kr/p/3381785978

personally i would use pastillage as it can be sculpted and detailed after it has hardened.


----------



## chefron

Waves out of sugar are easy and really cool looking too! And ocean rocks... OMG! You're gonna love this stuff, I promise. Really.

Get yourself some Aluminum foil and crumple it up into a ball, then un-crumple it and set it in a pan with a bit of a lip. Pour your hot sugar syrup into it, colored blue (of course). As that cools somewhat, also add a touch of green-colored sugar syrup, and twirl the two together with a toothpick or bamboo skewer. Once it cools to room temp, release from the foil and it will look exactly like choppy ocean water. As for white caps breaking the surface of that water, maybe Royal Icing would be useful for that?

For the rocks, cook sugar syrup to 320-degrees, then shock the pan in cool water to arrest the cooking process and allow to cool down to about 300-degrees (F). Then add a large dollop of Royal Icing to the hot sugar, stirring quickly with a heat-proof spatula. The mixture will cause the Royal Icing to explode (and cook too) and it looks exactly like sponge or coral. You can airbrush it at that point to add gradient coloring. 

Of course, these applications are for cast sugar, not pulled, so you do not need tartaric acid. Just:

100% sugar

50% water

20% (clear) Corn Syrup

By weight, not volume.

Wash the sides of the pot and cook to 320-degrees.


----------



## petalsandcoco

ChefRon.

Great points.

_*"Get yourself some Aluminum foil and crumple it up into a ball, then un-crumple it and set it in a pan with a bit of a lip. Pour your hot sugar syrup into it, colored blue (of course)."*_

I think it would be a good idea to spray the aluminum with Pam (very lightly) before you pour the sugar so it does not stick.

Maybe use a spoon to push the sugar up gently to make inverted peaks of waves within the bunched up areas of the foil.

Just a thought.


----------



## idreamofcakes

i do think it it show of skills and adds that extra 'wow' factor to the finiale of a meal-perhaps something that makes your restraunt/hotel stand out from the crowd!


----------



## missdaisey

Hi, I saw the piece about the ocean waves out of sugar. It says 100% sugar 50% water 20% (clear) corn syrup.How many cups of sugar and how much water and how much corn syrup. I'm doing a ocean cake.

Thanks


----------



## minas6907

Its by percentages, so it can be however much or little you want it to be. 

I didn't see it mentioned in this topic, but Notters book ’The Art of the Confectioner' came out earlier this year, its the most detailed text I've seen on sugar work, worth checking out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petemccracken

My _guess_ is that it is by *weight*, not volume.

So, a base recipe for 170 grams is:

100 grams sugar
50 grams water
20 grams corn syrup
or stated another way, for 200 grams of product, use:

117.6, use 118 grams, or even 120 grams
58.8, use 59 grams, or even 60 grams
23.5, use 24, or even 25 grams
Then again, I don't do pulled sugar /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif, just good with math!


missdaisey said:


> Hi, I saw the piece about the ocean waves out of sugar. It says 100% sugar 50% water 20% (clear) corn syrup.How many cups of sugar and how much water and how much corn syrup. I'm doing a ocean cake.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## missdaisey

Hi, How many cups of sugar water and corn syrup do I need for this recipe. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## petemccracken

OK, assuming the ratio 100:50:20 is based on *weight*, the corresponding volumes would be for every cup of sugar:

Sugar - 1 cup
Water - 6 Tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons
Light Corn Syrup - 2 tablespoons
This should yield slightly over 1 1/2 cups of product

The above is based on:

Sugar - 200 grams/cup or 25 grams/ounce or 12.5 grams/Tablespoon or 4.2 grams/teaspoon
Water - 237 grams/cup or ~30 grams/ounce or ~ 15 grams/Tablespoon or ~5 grams/teaspoon
Light Corn Syrup - 328 grams/cup or 41 grams/ounce or ~20 grams/Tablespoon or 7 grams/teaspoon
If you are going to seriously working with pulled sugar, I would highly recommend purchasing an electronic scale that measwures in grams. They do not cost much and will give you far more accurate results. As you can see from the above, it is VERY easy to make mistakes with volume measurements.


----------



## groothewanderer

[h1]The Art of the Confectioner: Sugarwork and Pastillage[/h1]
by Ewald Notter

http://www.powells.com/biblio/1-9780470398920-0

Chapter 1 Introduction

Chapter 2 Pastillage

Chapter 3 Sugar Casting

Chapter 4 Sugar Pulling

Chapter 5 Sugar Blowing

Chapter 6 New Trends

Chapter 7 Competition

Appendix: Templates


----------



## futurebaker

One helpful tip is when you have that left over sugar hard in the pot, fill it with water and boil it until the sugar is soft and it will wash off easier. This is used in a lot of candy making for easy clean up (I use it a lot). Hope this is helpful so you're not breaking your arm scrubbing a pot for an hour.. haha


----------



## dcbakeer

So I can make a mold of the item that I'm wanting to make from Pulled sugar and "like" pour or shape using the mold?  Making a bra for a a fundraiser event.  Never have done any pulled sugar.  Chef/Baker for 22 yrs

Thanks

Denise


----------



## minas6907

DCBakeer said:


> So I can make a mold of the item that I'm wanting to make from Pulled sugar and "like" pour or shape using the mold? Making a bra for a a fundraiser event. Never have done any pulled sugar. Chef/Baker for 22 yrs
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Denise


Do you already have this mold of the bra? If you do, you'd just be pouring the sugar into the mold and making a cast piece, there would be no need for pulling the sugar.


----------



## pattycakes

The Art of the Confectioner, Ewald Notter, The Textbook of Sugar Pulling and Sugar Blowing, Ewald Notter, The Advanced Pastry Chef, Bo Friberg. One class on Craftsy that makes it look fairly easy. If you need additional info on equipment just ask. These are the best books I have obtained. The second book is sold on Chef Rubber's site for around $100, on Amazon it is outrageous. Look at You Tube. It has amazing information from different individuals. It appears the real challenge is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## jevan

Try melting fondant , easier with less ingredients ,as for the burnt finger tips , glove up x 3 , just keep playing around with it and learn by your mistakes


----------



## stuartscholes

The Art of the Confectioner, Ewald Notter, I'd second that. It's an excellent book and IMO the only one yu need to get to a good level. Combine it with google and youtube searches for inspiration and you should be fine. As for the heat element - wear gloves anyway (to protect your sugar from the oils in your hands) and just go for it. If it's too hot, put it down for a minute, then carry on. Your hands soon get used to it, IIRC Michel Roux (Snr) reckons about a week. Also, get chef's gloves, not all-purpose ones, as in my experience they handle the heat better.


----------



## beth maki

​Great to know. So easy. Thank you for sharing. Have gone on so many sites before asking for advice or how-to's and people were not willing to share.So through trial and error I have figured out questions on my own. Seems like I have found a true professional that will be willing to help this Grandmother of 53yrs. that is interested in making more elaborate things for my Family and Friends. Again, Thank You, Merry Christmas and May You Be Blessed in The New Year with Good Health, Wealth and Happiness.....


----------



## Ghada

good Morning

I have been experimenting the Sugar pulling work

i took few lessons with a teacher.

I am trying to use and old recipe to pull sugar for a sweet from my childhood they are pulled sugar sticks that are crunchy and have a lot of air incorporated to them to make them hallo and crunchy>

the recipe i have is :

half a litter of water

1 kilo of granulated sugar

and a pinch of Citric Acid

i have cooked it to 160 c

when i tried to pull it it was very flexible and i could incorporate a lot of air channels but it was very very sticky

I normally use Glucose and the result is good though its not as flexible as the one without glucose

any Help?


----------



## retiredbaker

Ghada said:


> good Morning
> 
> I have been experimenting the Sugar pulling work
> 
> i took few lessons with a teacher.
> 
> I am trying to use and old recipe to pull sugar for a sweet from my childhood they are pulled sugar sticks that are crunchy and have a lot of air incorporated to them to make them hallo and crunchy>
> 
> the recipe i have is :
> 
> half a litter of water
> 
> 1 kilo of granulated sugar
> 
> and a pinch of Citric Acid
> 
> i have cooked it to 160 c
> 
> when i tried to pull it it was very flexible and i could incorporate a lot of air channels but it was very very sticky
> 
> I normally use Glucose and the result is good though its not as flexible as the one without glucose
> 
> any Help?


Its not cooked enough, I never use a thermometer for sugar.
I wouldn't know if 160C is right or wrong but I know how its supposed to feel, never used gloves, 
Veg oil on your hands is ok, work fast. Don't hold it, keep it moving.


----------

